# Boxing fans



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

If you are a boxing fan, you already know about the big fight on HBO. If you aren't a rabid fan, but like to see good boxing, the HBO Fight between Hatton and Castillo will be a good one. Many boxing analysts think it has the potential to be fight of the year. It's not often a fight of this calibre is not a pay-per-view event.

See ya ringside. (well actually, my easy chair is ringside) but I'll be watching.

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Probably worth looking into. I've been a big boxing fan since the old Gillette Cavalcade of Sports back in the 50s. 
Trouble is, boxing is loosing ground to MMA, which I love watching now.
Fact is, I'm sitting here watching the UFC finals right now.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Probably worth looking into. I've been a big boxing fan since the old Gillette Cavalcade of Sports back in the 50s.
> Trouble is, boxing is loosing ground to MMA, which I love watching now.
> Fact is, I'm sitting here watching the UFC finals right now.


I have been a fan since making a lot of $$ on a Sugar Ray Leonard bet.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I have been a fan since making a lot of $$ on a Sugar Ray Leonard bet.


Saw all his big fights on the big screen at the old Arena. (BPPV) Before Pay for view.
Only thing I disliked about Sugar Ray was, IMHO, he, and everyone else ducked MM Hagler when Hagler was really in his prime.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Well, the boy from Manchester did well - nearly cut Castillo in half!! Hope he fights Mayweather.

Loved those old middleweight fights. I have a DVD with all the fights between Hagler, Hearns, Leonard and Duran - those fights were all action.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Ian Forbes said:


> Well, the boy from Manchester did well - nearly cut Castillo in half!! Hope he fights Mayweather.
> 
> Loved those old middleweight fights. I have a DVD with all the fights between Hagler, Hearns, Leonard and Duran - those fights were all action.


The boy from Manchester did exceedingly well. I honestly thought he would win, I didn't think it would be that easy. I think we saw Castillo age before our eyes. A Mayweather/Hatton fight would be the biggest fight out there. I'd certainly pay to see that.

Hagler got cheated with Leonard ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> The boy from Manchester did exceedingly well. I honestly thought he would win, I didn't think it would be that easy. I think we saw Castillo age before our eyes. A Mayweather/Hatton fight would be the biggest fight out there. I'd certainly pay to see that.
> 
> Hagler got cheated with Leonard ha ha.
> 
> DFrost


i read a quote that i think was from bob arum who basically said that mayweather is "retired" right now because he has $20 million in his pocket. he said he spends money like it was going out of style and when his bank account starts to get low, he'll come out of retirement. when he does, he will destroy hatton...


----------



## Sam Trinh (Jul 31, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> he'll come out of retirement. when he does, he will destroy hatton...


i dont think it would be much of a fight either.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Sam Leinweber said:


> i dont think it would be much of a fight either.


I think it would be a great fight but, unless they fight, we can only guess at what might happen. Hatton may be out of his league, but many said that before he fough Kostya Tszu......


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Ian Forbes said:


> I think it would be a great fight but, unless they fight, we can only guess at what might happen. Hatton may be out of his league, but many said that before he fough Kostya Tszu......


let's be truthful. tszyu is one of my favorite boxers but he was 36 years old and past his prime. i had to look it up and once i did i didn't realize how long it had been, but do you realize four years had passed between when he beat zab judah and when he lost to hatton? even at 36, it's an old 36. because tszyu's style leaves him open to a lot of shots, at 36 he was pretty much done as a top level fighter. the one punch KO guys can seemingly fight forever. usually power doesn't go with age. tszyu punches in volume. in his prime, it was a rare sight to EVER see him throw one punch. it was always 2, 3, or 4. punching power wasn't his forte. he knocked people out with an accumulation of punches which takes timing and speed. things that deteriorate with age and abuse. don't get me wrong, it was a solid win for hatton, but it doesn't carry nearly as much weight as it would have if he had beaten tszyu in his prime. mayweather would win a lopsided decision over hatton...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The only fighters that have successfully come out of any length of retirement with any sort of success are the heavy hitters.
Speed and timing (Sugar Ray Lenard) are the first physical traits to deteriorate. Pure punching power (George Foreman) last much longer.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> let's be truthful. tszyu is one of my favorite boxers but he was 36 years old and past his prime. i had to look it up and once i did i didn't realize how long it had been, but do you realize four years had passed between when he beat zab judah and when he lost to hatton? even at 36, it's an old 36. because tszyu's style leaves him open to a lot of shots, at 36 he was pretty much done as a top level fighter. the one punch KO guys can seemingly fight forever. usually power doesn't go with age. tszyu punches in volume. in his prime, it was a rare sight to EVER see him throw one punch. it was always 2, 3, or 4. punching power wasn't his forte. he knocked people out with an accumulation of punches which takes timing and speed. things that deteriorate with age and abuse. don't get me wrong, it was a solid win for hatton, but it doesn't carry nearly as much weight as it would have if he had beaten tszyu in his prime. mayweather would win a lopsided decision over hatton...


I loved Tszyu as well (came across very well outside the ring), and he was past his prime, but most people only 'noticed' this after he lost to Hatton.

If I had to put money on Mayweather v Hatton it would be on Mayweather, but I would not bet very much.

P.S. If it came to an eating contest Hatton would take him easy.....


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

i'm sure we'll see this fight at some point. if hatton wins one more time, which will probably be enough time for mayweather to burn through most of his money, then the fight will make too much sense not to make. it would be too much of a big money fight not to happen. probably the last huge money fight for mayweather that's out there...


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I think too we'll see a Hatton/Mayweather, but not because of running through his money. He made in excess of 40 million for the De la Hoya fight. I think he truly believes he is the pound for pound champ. We did see Tsu age before our eyes though.

DFrost


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I think too we'll see a Hatton/Mayweather, but not because of running through his money. He made in excess of 40 million for the De la Hoya fight. I think he truly believes he is the pound for pound champ. We did see Tsu age before our eyes though.
> 
> DFrost


it was the same guy in the quote i referenced earlier, i think it was arum, but he said that mayweather goes to clubs and throws $100 bills up in the air on the dance floor because he likes to see people jump. 

found it. here is the quote: 
 "He's retired now while he has $20million in the bank," said Arum. "This kid goes into a nightclub, doesn't drink, but orders the most expensive champagne and has piles of hundred-dollar bills which he throws to the crowd because he likes to see them jump. 
  "Eventually, he'll run out of money and then he'll fight someone. But he's not getting in the ring with anyone while he's still got that pile of dollars."
 
 remember how quickly tyson pissed his money away? i would not surprise me to see this guy burn through most of his money in a year or two...


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

That's true, Tyson did blow something like 250 million. Maybe I'm just hoping Floyd is smarter than that. I really think he's a pretty good fighter. 

DFrost


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

hadn't seen this before. thought it was funny....

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/2509


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

That as funny. I won't pay to watch another de la Hoya fight though, at least no with Mayweather. It's bad enough on a pay per view, that you ahve to listen to motormouth merchant.



DFrost


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> That as funny. I won't pay to watch another de la Hoya fight though, at least no with Mayweather. It's bad enough on a pay per view, that you ahve to listen to motormouth merchant.
> 
> 
> 
> DFrost


the only thing worse than listening to larry merchant is watching him. that annoying thing he does where he says a sentence, then looks down and then repeats ad nauseam is about the most annoying thing i've ever seen.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Me thinks he drinks a bit. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Chris Duhon (May 24, 2007)

David Frost said:


> That as funny. I won't pay to watch another de la Hoya fight though, at least no with Mayweather. It's bad enough on a pay per view, that you ahve to listen to motormouth merchant.
> 
> 
> 
> DFrost


David,
Man, you are so right, I can't stand Larry merchant. I'v been waiting for one of these boxers to knock the hell out of him one day. As much as he use to insult Tyson to his face (He hated Tyson with a passion) during interviews, I was and am still absolutely amazed Tyson, never laid him out. I think Larry's mouth is still bound to get him a fat lip one day coming. 

De la Hoya has turned me off, I don't like him anymore, he refuses to except when he losses. He always says, I give him credit he's a great fighter *BUT* he can never say the better man won. I think he's washed up, the golden boy has tarnished.

Mayweather talks to much smack for me, but he is an impressive technician to watch, he dismantles his opponents, and hey if you back up your smack with a win after win, I guess just keep talking, LOL! atleast until you get your jaw wired shut.

~CHRIS DUHON


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Mayweather is almost a local boy. Well, he's from AR and fights in Memphis. I do go to his fights because the undercards are usually great. Friday night boxing is after the Busche race this evening. It's supposed to start at 9:30 pm central. I didn't even look to see who's fighting, but I like ole Teddy Atlas. He may not be the sharpest knife in the drawer, but he knows boxing and boxers. I'll take him over Merchant any day. I have to work tomorrow, a cadaver search, and have to leave the house at 0400, isn't that a bummer. But I'll stay up as late as I can to watch a little of the Friday Night Fights.

DFrost


----------



## Chris Duhon (May 24, 2007)

> I like ole Teddy Atlas. He may not be the sharpest knife in the drawer,


LMAO!!!! Your so right, he can seem like a rock sometimes, LOL!!
But your right, also, I think he gives honest reviews, Larry can sometimes give incorrect reviews, based on his feelings of dislike rather than fact of talent and match up. 

I'll try to watch and keep you posted. Good luck with the search

~CHRIS DUHON


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Did anyone catch the Klitzco (sp?) Brewster fight on HBO at 4 pm CST. Brewster went out on his stool, didn't answer the bell for the 7th. Vldamir looked pretty strong.

DFrost


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

it's hard for me to get excited about that guy. i watched the fight where corey sanders destroyed him. the guy has a weak chin and doesn't seem to have too much heart. he's lucky his brother is done or nobody would be talking about this guy. well that and the fact that the HW division is so poor right now.

MMA > boxing


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I think too we'll see a Hatton/Mayweather, but not because of running through his money. He made in excess of 40 million for the De la Hoya fight. I think he truly believes he is the pound for pound champ. We did see Tsu age before our eyes though.
> 
> DFrost


http://sports.yahoo.com/box/news?slug=ki-mayweather072707&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

looks like we'll be seeing this a lot sooner than i personally thought we would...


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I saw that, scheduled to fight in December. That's another 50 bucks for PPV ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

i won't get the ppv. i'll wait a week and watch it on HBO. mayweather is obviously VERY good, but his style doesn't really excite me. i spend too much on PPV's as it is (UFC). $50 to watch mayweather pitter patter his way to a dec win isn't a good cost/entertainment value for me.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I understand that, I'll get the ppv, I just can't help myself. 

DFrost


----------



## Chris Duhon (May 24, 2007)

I ALWAYS say I'm not getting them, then, come fight night 30min before the fight, what do I do, aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh hell, I'm gettin it!
I'm with David, I'm a PPV fight addict!

~CHRIS DUHON


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

I thought I'd resurrect this old thread. The Hatton/Mayweather fight is getting some hefty coverage here in the UK - what's it like in the US?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

They have a program on HBO that has been following Mayweather and Hatton during their training camp and discussing their lives. It has recieved a lot of hype. I'll be paying the $54.95 PPV charge. It should be one helluva fight. I think Hatton, by far, is the most dangerous opponent Floyd has faced. If it goes the distance, Floyd will win. I just don't think it will go the distance. I'll go out on a limb here; Hatton TKO 9th.

DFrost


----------



## Sam Trinh (Jul 31, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> he'll come out of retirement. when he does, he will destroy hatton...


Good prediction, Tim.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Mayweather showed some real power, no doubt about the outcome of that fight. I didn't think he had that in him, showed me how much I know. I still think it was great fight. 

DFrost


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So who won again? ? ?


----------



## Sam Trinh (Jul 31, 2006)

The guy who I said would


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So who won again? ? ?



Mayweather, TKO, 10th.

DFrost


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

i didn't see the fight. did mayweather say what was next for him? i don't think he wants any part of cotto, williams or even margarito. i don't think he wants any part of the top, legit 147's. maybe a rematch with delahoya or a fight against moseley.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Mayweather showed some real power, no doubt about the outcome of that fight. I didn't think he had that in him, showed me how much I know. I still think it was great fight.
> 
> DFrost


I too was impressed with his power and his ability to deal with/dish out the rough stuff.

Shame that fights like this one are so rare.....


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> i didn't see the fight. did mayweather say what was next for him? i don't think he wants any part of cotto, williams or even margarito. i don't think he wants any part of the top, legit 147's. maybe a rematch with delahoya or a fight against moseley.



The first words were a possible unification with Cotto. With the power he showed in the Hatton fight, it would certainly be the biggest thing out there. Who knows though. The man just made 30 to 50 million. It would be hard to motivate me. ha ha.

DFrost


----------

